# Myricia's Lawn Renovation (Monaco Bermuda)



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

Finally time to renovate my lawn. With all the stuff that has happened this year sadly I couldn't sprig with tiftuf like originally planned. I ended up getting some monaco bermuda seed and decided to take that route. Heres the journey so far.

Friday 6/14/18 right before Harley raking.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

6/15/19 After Harley raking finally almost there. :thumbup: Installed seed later this day.







6/16/19 Right after a huge 10 minute downpour not sure of how much rain dropped as my rain guage fell over. I think I'm gonna be sick  





*Update asked a neighbor her rain guage shows a little over 1/2"


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Rain may have helped flatten the ground for you


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

Finally getting some small germination. Hoping the chance of severe weather in my area doesn't screw anything up tonight.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

Day 9 - 6/24/19 I've been really happy with the germination considering all the hard rains we have gotten here the past week or so.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

6-27-19 everything in the front yard is coming in great.





I can't believe my old normal common Bermuda is coming back I thought I had a good kill. I have no idea what to do on this. Do I kill now and reseed the area or wait until it grows and battle it then?


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

6/30/19 - Officially 14 days after seeding. I can't believe how much it has grown in. I had to seed a few bare areas yesterday.

Also layed down some Scott's disease ex now that it's warming up to try and keep any fungus under control.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

7-6-19 3 weeks in. Everything is starting to look good. There are some areas that didnt grow in great because of seed washing. But I'm not worried about those I know it will grow in eventually. I am so ready to be able to spray this I hate seeing all the goosegrass, yellow nutsedge, and spurge in this lawn.

I put down a .5 lb of n/M and 2lbs of Hydra hume today.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

7-9-19. Finally got my first actual mow in and finally got to try out my new 220sl. It's going to take a while to get used to it. It's quite a bit different than my CalTrimmer. I plan on spraying Quicksilver and some msma this weekend as I have a really bad goosegrass, yellow nutsedge, and horrible spotted spurge issues.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Looking good for 3 weeks.  What's your irrigation protocol on that much sq footage.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> Looking good for 3 weeks.  What's your irrigation protocol on that much sq footage.


My entire yard is setup with Rainbird 5000 rotors with more nozzles so it keeps each zone extremely consistent and around the same timing.

The first 2-3 weeks I watered about 3-4 min ever hour between 11-4 except when we got really heavy showers which we got quite often during that period. But now I am doing 6 mins each zone at 11am and 3pm. Next week I'm thinking of going to a one time morning watering to see how it does.

I'm not looking forward to my water bill this month :?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Myricia said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good for 3 weeks.  What's your irrigation protocol on that much sq footage.
> ...


Ahh fixed irrigation is nice. Did you install it or inherit it?


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> Myricia said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


I had someone last year install the front yard and side yard since it required going under my concrete drive. Sadly it wasn't done to my liking since the work was poorly done and he did some questionable choices. So I installed the back yard myself.

The front yard being screwed up is actually what led me to renovate my yard. Had way too many trenches and areas that settled horribly.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking real good for 3 weeks!

That Bermuda is gonna jump out of the grown the next 4 weeks!

Great progress!


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

7-14-19 Officially the 1 month mark. I'm very happy with the progress so far. This a quick mow before the remnants of Barry move in. Also this is 2 days post spraying msma, 2-4d and quicksilver. Lawn looking a little cheetah like, just a little worried. But the goosegrass,nutsedge and spurge are really getting angry.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

7/30/19 -Holy crap after a week of vacation the grass got a little taller than expected. Had to break out my Cal trimmer and mow higher than normal. The goosegrass is still holding on after 2 sprays of msma gonna put down another this week it should take care of the rest.

Yard striped better than expected overall really happy. :thumbup:


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Myricia really nice, congrats.


----------



## Myricia (Apr 19, 2018)

Got a late start to the season as the weather here has been crazy. Temps up an down and so much rain. Put down pre-emergent(Prodiamine), fertilizer and a granular humic acid last weekend.

Going to have to buy something for Poa since I already see some in the border areas around the flowerbed.


----------

